# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  AEMET: Análisis preliminar de las nevadas en Cataluña 7-8 de marzo 2010

## Luján

La AEMET ha publicado un informe preliminar sobre las nevadas que afectaron a Cataluya el 7 y 8 de marzo de 2010.




> 23/03/2010, Cataluña  .- Durante la tarde del día 7 y parte del 8 de marzo de 2010 se produjo en Cataluña una situación de nevadas persistentes y generalizadas. Fueron localmente intensas y acompañadas de tormenta en el litoral y prelitoral de Girona y en el área de Barcelona ciudad. Dejaron importantes espesores de nieve en amplios sectores del este y del norte de la comunidad, llegando a cubrir más de dos terceras partes del territorio. Afectaron incluso a la línea de costa.


Informe completo en: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...08-03-2010.pdf

----------


## Salut

La verdad es que es curioso como unas nevadas que en mi tierra son el pan nuestro de cada día, por allí lleguen a generar un caos tan bestial.

Como siempre, la vulnerabilidad es más importante que el fenómeno natural en si.

----------


## sergi1907

> La verdad es que es curioso como unas nevadas que en mi tierra son el pan nuestro de cada día, por allí lleguen a generar un caos tan bestial.
> 
> 
> Como siempre, la vulnerabilidad es más importante que el fenómeno natural en si.


Hay pueblos que ha estado más de dias días sin luz por la caída de torres de alta tensión que según parece no eran de muy buena calidad. Pero bueno los señores políticos seguramente van a tomar unas medidas para que esto no vuelva a ocurrir: Dejar que pase el tiempo y se olvide :Mad: 

Como quedó demostrado por mucha capital moderna que sea, para determinados fenómenos meteorológicos no está preparada.

----------


## perdiguera

Os dáis cuenta que quieren organizar unos JJOO de invierno?
Creo que la nevada fué un ensayo.
Cuando los políticos no tienen nada que hacer se inventan algo para generar impuestos o al menos eso creo yo.
Cuando tienen algo que hacer no vienen por que no están o porque se han ido de caza
o al menos eso pienso yo.

----------

